
Associating cameras with users and objects in a social networking system - tosh
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&d=PALL&RefSrch=yes&Query=PN%2F9485423
======
Piskvorrr
Very innovative. I think I saw something like "see all the shots taken by this
camera (matched by EXIF data) that were uploaded to this website" previously -
IMNSHO trivially unpatentable.

